# 2012 Olympic Boxing: Day 5



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nevin is just starting on BBC one now!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

5-2 Nevin after the first!? Shocking scoring IMO, thought it was very even!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nevin boxing beautifully in the second, what a talented young fighter he is, reminds me of Frampton.

10-5 through 2 rounds


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sky 462, Virgin 562 for the afternoon session.

Video link also available here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2yj9


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it just me or is Nevin knocking this boy down and its not getting called? :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nevin wins 15-10 great performance, he has a real chance of a medal.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Is it just me or is Nevin knocking this boy down and its not getting called? :lol:


I know mate! That last one was a blatant KD, Nevins left hand is exceptional.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I know mate! That last one was a blatant KD, Nevins left hand is exceptional.


Aye, looked a fairly kd clear to me to. Nevins crafty as hell anyways, hard to pin down and a great counter puncher. Good performance.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

got a good hd stream at work but had no scores or commentary....for me there were two knockdowns...first and last rounds.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I like this Valdez lad, great to see a pressure fighter doing so well in the amateurs. And against the best in the world.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What time are Campbell and Joshua on?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Campbell half 8. Joshua after 11 tonight


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got home from a business meeting so ill be late doing the write ups today. Gonna have some dinner then start catching up. Theres a few good scraps today, should be some good boxing.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Guaranteed profit on Wang/Pulev. Messed up how the bookies are reading these fights.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

This Cammarelle fight is a mismatch. Not sure how it's only 4-2 after the first.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to this?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It doesn't start again until 8:30 mate.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It doesn't start again until 8:30 mate.


Oh alright, nice one lad.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Luke Campbell coming in now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Luke!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Campbell looks very quick and very bloody gangly.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

3 each after the first


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Campbell looked pretty poor IMO, the Italian was sloppy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Campbell walked his opponent onto some nice punches but looked a bit sloppy and took a couple of unnecessary punches. Deserved the win though.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

That was a close fight, not Luke's best performance. Glad he got through


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

As Richie Woodhall would say 'he will get a lot better than that, believe you me'. Even so, that's 4 from 4. AreYouWatchingUSA?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Campbell looks very quick and very bloody gangly.


He looked very gaunt IMO


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

How would it work if Nevin and Campbell were both to beat their next opponents for the bronze, would they face each other in the semi's then?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Thought the Aussie won that! poor scoring, he should turn pro ASAP, his style will suit the pro's perfectly


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> How would it work if Nevin and Campbell were both to beat their next opponents for the bronze, would they face each other in the semi's then?


no they are on different sides of the draw and can only meet in the final


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

chatty said:


> no they are on different sides of the draw and can only meet in the final


Thanks chatty, dont have a great understanding of the draw. Thats the way id have wanted it anyways, even though could be unlikely enough, I would like to see the two of them face off in the final. They've fought each other twice now already, and its one a piece :good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Thanks chatty, dont have a great understanding of the draw. Thats the way id have wanted it anyways, even though could be unlikely enough, I would like to see the two of them face off in the final. They've fought each other twice now already, and its one a piece :good


 Its basically two different tournaments where the winners face each other at the end - side a and side b - none of the competitors can face the otherside's unless in the final


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Come on Jap!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ffs ref! Fucking disgraceful!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking disgusting!!! That ref was a disgrace


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a disgraceful robbery, The dude should have been disqualified! and counted at least 3 times, the ref was shocking.

Just goes to show that amateur boxing is just as corrupt as professional.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I just can't believe it, the reception the Jap got when he walked out was quality, the crowd know who won that fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

That Jap lad is a legend, glad the crowd gave him a good cheer.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Absolute joke, that Shimizu fight. Gutted for the guy. Complete injustice.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I was literally jumping round like a lunatic cheering for him. And the last round was scored 12-10? These people should be thrown out of boxing. You could see how much it meant to the Jap


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm fucking outraged! I don't know why we're always shocked though cuz this shit happens week in week out, amateur and professional. Disgraceful all round.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate saying this, but I would love to see the Azerbaijan fighter get sparked. I know it's not his fault but what a complete injustice. 12 scoring shots in the last round when he only got eight in the second. Get fucked.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Can Shimizu appeal? The gymnastic team did


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

And Shimizu-san getting a standing count, yet the Azerbaijan fighter getting fucked for the last three minutes, going down several times yet not getting fuck all. Actually outraged.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This Aussie lad is good for a 17yo


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Can Shimizu appeal? The gymnastic team did


I fucking hope so mate, I would love for this to be overturned.

Makes me fall out of love with the sport every time this happens. :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is it really a coincidence that this is against Azerbaijan again? :-(


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Is it really a coincidence that this is against Azerbaijan again? :-(


Bit worrying really, isn't it?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I like the look of this Aussie.

Very raw but doubles his jab up well and follows up with the straights.... sometimes gets himself out of position and can be caught with the right hook from the Azerbaijani guy, who I'm not all that impressed with.

The Aussie was 10/1 to win this.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight by that Aussie kid, the youngest boxer in the games beats the world #1 

Please dont rob him


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Is it really a coincidence that this is against Azerbaijan again? :-(


Remember during the world championships in Baku there was some disgraceful shit decisions aswell. The Japanese lad should file a complaint, even for all the good it;l do.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Robbery again :-(


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

How did they give that last round to the AZE? 3-2 my arse


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Team Azerbaijan can suck my dick. Fuck this.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Shimizu has said he will not appeal according to Twitter


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Haven't watched either of the fights, but not happy if that's 2 robberies. Just makes us look bad.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ooh, and the Ozzy should have be given that last round as well.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Seriously?! Again?

Fuck me :lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

I definitely thought that Aussie lad won, not happy about that decision me.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Haven't watched either of the fights, but not happy if that's 2 robberies. Just makes us look bad.


The Shimizu fight wasn't even a robbery. It was so much more. He pretty much knocked his opponent out, but lost on points


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Shimizu has said he will not appeal according to Twitter


Shimizu is an EVT winning G


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

The only way you could score the fight against the Aussie is if you knocked points off for throwing combinations and being hit behind the head or with slaps.

The rounds were close and he was pretty sloppy at times, but the Azer guy was shit.... knew he was beaten at the end.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The Shimizu fight wasn't even a robbery. It was so much more. He pretty much knocked his opponent out, but lost on points


Oh shit was it really that bad?

Will download it when it's available and see.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The Shimizu fight wasn't even a robbery. It was so much more. He pretty much knocked his opponent out, but lost on points


That old saying that you have to knock your opponent out to get a draw seems apt.



DrMo said:


> Shimizu is an EVT winning G


Irrefutable. Shimizu-san a G. :deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lads have a read of this, over a year ago there was conspiracy over officials being bribed to ensure gold medals for Azerbaijan at the Olympics:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.44ffeaa213663326c4fdcd02749b5d11.491


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This has really pissed me off :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And yeah the stories about them buying gold medals got ignored ages ago. Nobody in power seems to give a fuck. This is boxing. :-(

The world champs they hosted were dodgy as fuck, everyone knows Joshua won the final among many other fucked up decisions over there.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Lads have a read of this, over a year ago there was conspiracy over officials being bribed to ensure gold medals for Azerbaijan at the Olympics:
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.44ffeaa213663326c4fdcd02749b5d11.491


Oh dear, this doesn't look good. :-(


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This Cuban doesnt look very Cuban


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Yup, Shimizu EVT Olympics already! 

I'm fuming!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

This ref is giving warnings like anything, haha. What a load of shit.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

WTF????????????????????


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What on earth just happened?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

What the fuck has this infidel ref done?

I wouldnt open my mail for a while if I was him


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Why did he disqualify him? That was amazingly bad refereeing :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Please please tell me that wasn't for holding?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl Ok I'm actually seeing the funny side of this.

3 disgraceful decisions in a row?! Seriously?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Iranian hasn't handled that well, but that is fucking horrendous, feel bad for The Cuban too but how on earth has this happened?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I reckon the AZEers have got to that referee somehow. 

That ref will be spending the rest of his life in fear


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: my god!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

All the officials in the last three bouts should be stoned to death.

That's the worst I've ever seen, in any sport.

Just when everyone has been saying that it's been better than 2008, we've had something far worse.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The Cuban lad walked out with a towel over his head, even he was embarrassed by what happened :yep


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :rofl Ok I'm actually seeing the funny side of this.
> 
> 3 disgraceful decisions in a row?! Seriously?


Glad someone can! This has made an embarrassment of the entire Olympics for me.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Should have laid that ref out with a right hand. Cunt.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope that ref gets the shite kicked out of him, some cunts have no respect for these boxers.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Who was that guy with the blonde hair then?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Who was that guy with the blonde hair then?


Clemente Russo, one of the most decorated amateurs of recent years.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Who was that guy with the blonde hair then?


An Italian, one of the medal favourites


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

They need to change all these stupid regulations, like a guy having to get gloved up, walk to the ring and then walk back out again if it's a walkover.

Makes the sport look fucking daft.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Clemente Russo, one of the most decorated amateurs of recent years.


Cheers. What was he doing?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Cheers. What was he doing?


Won his fight on a walkover for whatever reason, you've got to get your gear on and come out gloved up just to accept the walkover win. A joke as Diniamita says.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

4 jokes in a row. I'm actually enjoying this in a weird way now.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Won his fight on a walkover for whatever reason, you've got to get your gear on and come out gloved up just to accept the walkover win. A joke as Diniamita says.


Oh I see. Yeah it's pretty stupid that.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

This lad from Ecuador has impressively 80's hair, but it wasn't enough for him in the first.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm actually struggling to give a shit about this now. Just want the Joshua fight to come on.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I'm actually struggling to give a shit about this now. Just want the Joshua fight to come on.


What this guy said.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I'm actually struggling to give a shit about this now. Just want the Joshua fight to come on.


Yeah same :-(


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep agree with Wickio


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

An utter farce so far by all accounts. Does every judge have to score a point concurrently? As if they do you only have to bribe one and you're sweet. Also, what happens if a brit comes up against an aberz boxer?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ivan Drago?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Its been a really good tournament, apart from the officiating in the last few fights.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> what happens if a brit comes up against an aberz boxer?


Brit gets robbed.



DrMo said:


> Its been a really good tournament, apart from the officiating in the last few fights.


Yeah it's been great so far. I hardly ever watch amateur boxing but I've really been getting into all of it this time. The last few fights have really pissed me off though.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I saw the last two fights and the Campbell fight. Campbell was a bit scrappy but got the job done. But WTF was the ref doing DQing the Iranian? Literally held him behind the head 2 or 3 times in clinches and got DQ'd. Respect for the Iran lad for fucking the fabgit ref off and walking out. And reading through this thread apparently another lad got robbed worse? Fucking horse shit.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> They need to change all these stupid regulations, like a guy having to get gloved up, walk to the ring and then walk back out again if it's a walkover.
> 
> Makes the sport look fucking daft.


Probably saves a lot of "he said, she said" type bullshitting at smaller tournaments. Its pretty clear whats happened, in the ring where everyone can see it you have a guy saying "I'm ready to box" against a no show .


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Ditchko moves well for a big lad.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Wasn't it an Azerbaijan fighter that Callum Smith got robbed against to qualify for the Olympics as well?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope all the Azerbaijan boxers get KTFO to stop the conspiracy dead.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Wasn't it an Azerbaijan fighter that Callum Smith got robbed against to qualify for the Olympics as well?


Yep. :-(



12downfor10 said:


> Hope all the Azerbaijan boxers get KTFO to stop the conspiracy dead.


Well we now know they can't even get knocked out!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Anthony Joshua scheduled to fight at 11:15. But we have to check with Azerbaijan first, just to see what they think*****


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Hope all the Azerbaijan boxers get KTFO to stop the conspiracy dead.


Shimizu did knock the Azerbaijani out. He still lost on points


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I know it would be terrible, but can you imagine the fuss everyone would kick up over in London if Joshua or any of the other British lads got robbed? :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Some quotes from Shimizu on the BBC site:

Satoshi Shimizu was not a happy man after his defeat to Magomed Abdulhamidov, who fell down five times in the final round:

Shimizu said: "I was so shocked about the result. I didn't know until the final score. The first thing I did after the match was ask the scores.

"I was shocked about the final scores. He fell down so many times. Why didn't I win? I don't understand.

"This is the second Olympic Games I have played and even in Beijing I wasn't happy about the judgement, so I don't know what to do about that. I am really not happy about that.

"But I did do my best. I performed really well. England is the place of boxing and the spectators supported me so well so I am very pleased about that."


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

That disqualification was bizarre. Really weird.

Is Joshua fighting tonight during this session?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satoshi_Shimizu



> He qualified for the 2012 Olympics in London, and was beaten in his second fight by Magomed Abdulhamidov of Azerbaijan by way of robbery.


:deal


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> That disqualification was bizarre. Really weird.
> 
> Is Joshua fighting tonight during this session?


11:15 mate


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Some quotes from Shimizu on the BBC site:
> 
> Satoshi Shimizu was not a happy man after his defeat to Magomed Abdulhamidov, who fell down five times in the final round:
> 
> ...


Nice guy, I wish him all the best. Such a huge shame.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> 11:15 mate


Nice, thanks.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wickio said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satoshi_Shimizu
> 
> :deal


:rofl


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Wickio said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satoshi_Shimizu


Nice bit of editing there Wickio!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Shimizu did knock the Azerbaijani out. He still lost on points


Kill them with fire :fire:fal:fire 
I'll have to watch it on the iplayer tommorow morning, sounds disgusting.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

You don't see that too often, a jab that knocks a gumshield out!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satoshi_Shimizu
> 
> :deal


Someone tweet this to the lad and bbc3 as well. #justiceforshimizu


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Campbell and Parrinello's legs both look like emaciated POW camp inmates! They don't look strong enough to hold their upper body let alone anything else!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If Shimizu ever turns pro, I hope he gets a fight over here.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

How does count back work?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl can't breathe, they've given khan a microphone


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Is Anthony Joshua even fucking fighting tonight?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah in 10 minutes @ScouseLeader


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Yeah in 10 minutes @ScouseLeader


Finally! Nice one bruv :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Impressed with this Chinese boxer. Very good body shots landing at will


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Is Anthony Joshua even fucking fighting tonight?


Yes. He's on fucking last.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Impressed with this Chinese boxer. Very good body shots landing at will


Nice right hook on him... and it's over!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That was very very good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Nice right hook on him... and it's over!


I was very impressed with that. I thought the ref could have let it go on, but it was only going to go one way


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

What is Savon like is he any good?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah good performance there. Here we go then!

Video link here if anyone's missing it: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2yt2


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Come on Josh! :bbb


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

lets av it


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

War josh


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Keep it behind the jab Josh'!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Here we go then...


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Come on!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Josh getting picked off early..


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Savon looks really slick.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure Joshua deserves to be ahead there but he's 6-5 up after the first. I thought Savon outboxed him pretty well there. Joshua landed some good combinations in the last minute though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmm, struggled there, ahead by one? Hmm


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought Savon took that


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd thought the Cuban took the 1st :conf


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Close


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

thought savon took that round personally


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why are the world number 3 and 4s fighting in the first round anyway? :huh


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Not a bad round for Joshua. He definitely won it IMO.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Cuban's got better footwork. Joshua's looking frustrated.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Maybe I don't know shitaboutboxing?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Joshua not moving out of range after landing, and it's costing him


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

savon gonna get jobbed


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Fuck off.

Savon should be comfortably ahead now IMO.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Cuban getting robbed


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Disagree with this totally. Savon easily won that round for me


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

another robbery - savon won that easy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tragic scoring, Joshua is getting schooled!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Another Joshua round?


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm sure AJ was way quicker than this last I saw him.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow. Joshua does not deserve to be in the lead after that round. I smell a robbery.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I guess that's the nature of amateur Olympic boxing. A weak jab that connects, gets the same amount of points as a thumping overhand right. They're both worth 1.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It's the nature of bullshit. Joshua's getting completely schooled now. It's the result of someone that has boxing in his blood versus a big guy picked off the street.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

robbery of the year if Joshua wins this, wasnt even close


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh its going to be close both top top ams


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dominating win for Savon, completely different class to Joshua!

Richie Woodhall is a biased twat.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gonna be close, thought up until the final 30 seconds Joshua had his best round there, not sure it's a robbery if he wins though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Savon has kicked his arse


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> I guess that's the nature of amateur Olympic boxing. A weak jab that connects, gets the same amount of points as a thumping overhand right. They're both worth 1.


Yeah it's BS


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:-( No. Just no.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Another robbery.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Awful, awful night of boxing IMO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, that was worse then Abril/Rios.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Well he's surely lost that?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Savon is by far and away the best SHW I've watched at these games though.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

The Cuban only got 4 points in that last round. Really don't get AM-scoring; it seems if you land a 3-punch combination you only get one point for it. Savon really hard-done by there.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Very tough draw for Anthony, the Cuban was class. Personally would have scored it to Savon but glad to see Joshua go through.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Joshua was very very fortunate. First round was nip and tuck but after that...

That said, he needs to take advantage. Savon's probably his most mobile and awkward opponent. Some other guys are going to be there to hit and more suited to him. His stamina ain't good though.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Naaah, come on Joshua baby!!

I thought he lost that, but it was very close IMO.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Cuban won that comfortably


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@ScouseLeader What fight did you just watch? Joshua got schooled.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

You should be ashamed of yourselves as a nation.:-(

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I give up. So frustrating.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

That's poor no way did Joshua win that. Everyone on twitter over the moon but if Joshua had been robbed there would have been uproar. Best man never went thru. Bullshit.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

It was close but I thought Savon had got it. Chinese Foreman was my favourite guy though.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Reckon Joshua is very lucky but Savon is the best fighter at this weight and if he's got him out of the way then who knows? 
I also think if that had been a 10 point must system Savon woulda undeniably pissed it on anyone's card but as someone said earlier the amateur scoring system makes fights that aren't really close, close.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You should be ashamed of yourselves as a nation.:-(
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


:rofl :deal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't even think it was close


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @ScouseLeader What fight did you just watch? Joshua got schooled.


Nah I thought he lost, it was close though.

This 'schooling' talk is nonsense.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> It was close but I thought Savon had got it. Chinese Foreman was my favourite guy though.


Yeah, just think what an attraction this guy could be if he turned pro:yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It wasn't even close come the end. Josh just plodded forward and Savon fully outboxed him for about 2 thirds of every round. Landed more shots, landed the better shots overall.

Like I said earlier it was a well-schooled Cuban from a boxing family versus a big guy picked off the street. That's what showed. I like Joshua and hope he does well but not like this.

We can't hate on every other decision and then just ignore the ones that go in our favour.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You should be ashamed of yourselves as a nation.:-(
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Hey not a single one of the judges were from Britain aiight!


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> We can't hate on every other decision and then just ignore the ones that go in our favour.


Who's doing that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

well we have had enough go against us.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I really didn't think there was much in it until towards the end of the final round when Joshua just seemed to start plodding forward throwing nothing, probably was a bad decision but not quite as bad as some are making out and not the worst we've seen tonight (what a poor attempt at justifying it UP, scumbag)

Ah well, Gold next week, Unified Champion by 2015, lovely jubbly


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Who's doing that?


...



robpalmer135 said:


> well we have had enough go against us.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> It wasn't even close come the end. Josh just plodded forward and Savon fully outboxed him for about 2 thirds of every round. Landed more shots, landed the better shots overall.
> 
> Like I said earlier it was a well-schooled Cuban from a boxing family versus a big guy picked off the street. That's what showed. I like Joshua and hope he does well but not like this.
> 
> We can't hate on every other decision and then just ignore the ones that go in our favour.


Agreed, been a terrible night for Olympic boxing. As happy as I am for Joshua, I couldn't have given that fight to him. The first round was close, but I thought Savon had the second and third reasonably comfortably.

Load of crock.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Also those cunty Cuban fans on ESB are going to be a right laugh tonight


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Roe said:


> ...


:lol: okay but up until then nobody had.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I had Savon winning it personally, it going to check it out again tomorrow. Btw massive props Roe, speaking sense here son, glad to see your not blinded by Patriotism :good


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Who's doing that?


me lol


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Hey not a single one of the judges were from Britain aiight!


nah but the Champers is on the British tonight


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

You're a dead man, @Pabby.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Nah I thought he lost, it was close though.
> 
> This 'schooling' talk is nonsense.


Ok then..thoroughly outboxed? Joshua just plodded around the ring while savon was snapping his head back with jabs and crisp counters, then when Joshua decided to box off the back foot the Cuban came forward and unleashed combinations, dominant display IMO.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Frank Maloney trying to have pop at Eddie Hearn on twitter. Hearn cheering on Joshua.. Moany says "look like young Mr Hearns is showing us who he after from the 2012 games let hope he will dig deep nto his dad's pocket"

Dave Coldwell sticking up for Eddie saying.. "isn't that what promoters do?"

Conclusion.. Maloney is a twat. Still.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You're a dead man, @Pabby.


Will my corpse be thrown amongst the series of athletes who you Brits saw as a threat? Huh?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lmao Maloney is a prick.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Frank Maloney trying to have pop at Eddie Hearn on twitter. Hearn cheering on Joshua.. Moany says "look like young Mr Hearns is showing us who he after from the 2012 games let hope he will dig deep nto his dad's pocket"
> 
> Dave Coldwell sticking up for Eddie saying.. "isn't that what promoters do?"
> 
> Conclusion.. Maloney is a twat. Still.


:lol: Maloney you bellend.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Frank Maloney trying to have pop at Eddie Hearn on twitter. Hearn cheering on Joshua.. Moany says "look like young Mr Hearns is showing us who he after from the 2012 games let hope he will dig deep nto his dad's pocket"
> 
> Dave Coldwell sticking up for Eddie saying.. "isn't that what promoters do?"
> 
> Conclusion.. Maloney is a twat. Still.


The man will never change. Massive dick head.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Will my corpse be thrown amongst the series of athletes who you Brits saw as a threat? Huh?


Your corpse won't be found


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

1st round was close enough. The second round should definitely gone to the Cuban by at least a couple. The last was close up until the last 30 seconds or so when Savon landed 2 or 3 clean combos to AJ's head to take the round. Really bad decision but it seems part and parcel of the am scene that every fighter gets completely jobbed 2 or 3 times; just feel for sorry for Savon.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Frank Maloney has really taken Sky giving him the boot to heart hasn't he?

That was a dreadful attempt at dissing Hearn too


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Your corpse won't be found


They'll write songs about me pal, just wait.

Sxane will produce many a track wherein Pab the Maverick is hailed.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Maloney: "only time will tell* right now i have the best stable out there* and they will be moved right for the good of t career" :lol:

https://twitter.com/FrankMaloney


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Who on earth has Maloney got other than Pricey? 

Ashley Sexton is the only one I can think of off my head

EDIT: Oh and Dillan Whyte


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Declan Taylor ‏@DeclanTaylor87
Sorry to put a dampener on it, but of the 15 individual round scores tonight, Joshua was awarded only two.

FRom Twitter. If this if the case how does Joshua win? Fuck me am scoring is the absolute worst.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Declan Taylor ‏@DeclanTaylor87
> Sorry to put a dampener on it, but of the 15 individual round scores tonight, Joshua was awarded only two.
> 
> FRom Twitter. If this if the case how does Joshua win? Fuck me am scoring is the absolute worst.


:huh That's weird. Not quite sure how that works at all then.

But it's not just amateur boxing really. It's just corruption mixed with really shit judges. As others have said if you used pro scoring, every card would've probably just read 30-27 Joshua.. "he was on the front foot". The criteria gets changed to give whoever they want the decision, regardless of what system is used.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Declan Taylor ‏@DeclanTaylor87
> Sorry to put a dampener on it, but of the 15 individual round scores tonight, Joshua was awarded only two.
> 
> FRom Twitter. If this if the case how does Joshua win? Fuck me am scoring is the absolute worst.


Interesting. Anyone got a full shot of all of the judge's individual scores? Would love to see how that worked out.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: at @Pabby boo'ing. Show some decorum you flyweight nuthugger


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: at @Pabby boo'ing. Show some decorum you flyweight nuthugger


You wouldn't see this in Ireland. If anything we'd give unjust decisions _against_ our own due to our self-deprecating nature.

I'm going to Pats-Hannover tommorow, rest assured the Irish and Germans will unite as one in our disgust at this travesty. One massive BOOOOOOOOOOO'ing session.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Japan are appealing the Shimizu bollocks apparently - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19088420

Not that anything will happen though.

"Japanese officials marched to the competition office with the 500 US dollars needed to lodge an appeal. A decision is expected on Thursday morning."

You have to pay $500 just to appeal awful decisions like that? Fucking hell :lol: They ought to earn about 2 grand tonight then on this alone!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Joshua needs to put all the robbery talk out of his mind though. Quite likely he won't meet anyone that tricky again. No point getting lucky and not taking full advantage.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Joshua needs to put all the robbery talk out of his mind though. Quite likely he won't meet anyone that tricky again. No point getting lucky and not taking full advantage.


Yeah definitely. Although the Chinese guy he faces next looked pretty good, he also has a completely different style that should match up better from Joshua's point of view. He looked confused from the off tonight, but Savon looked like he had the skill and style to do that to most of the competition.

For anyone that's wondering, Anthony Joshua's next fight is on Monday the 6th, also at 23:15.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

For what it's worth, I just rewatched the fight and had Savon winning by 7 points (first round even, then 4 and 3 points to Savon in rounds two and three respectively). 

I don't think Joshua was outclassed though, despite my scoreline. Hopefully he isn't resented for the judges decision and people continue to get behind him :good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

i wish the Iranian hadn't taken his headguard off and stayed in the ring all night now


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Just back from the Excel....

You could tell the boxing fans from those just there for the "occassion"...

The former walked out shaking their heads.

A complete travesty and robbery.


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Roe said:


> Japan are appealing the Shimizu bollocks apparently - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19088420
> 
> Not that anything will happen though.
> 
> ...


Is that the Jap who was fighting tonight?

If that was a professional fight he would have won but he lost an amatuer fight tonight. I was cheering him during the 3rd and after simply because he showed heart, not because I thought he had won.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Reports on Twitter that the AIBA has overturned the result and Shimizu will advance... :think


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Reports on Twitter that the AIBA has overturned the result and Shimizu will advance... :think


If that's true its a one in a million result, i cant remember an an amateur result being overturned myself.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Japan have successfully appealed against boxer Satoshi Shimizu's controversial Olympic Games defeat to Magomed Abdulhamidov at ExCeL.

Shimizu was trailing 12-5 going into the final round but then hurt Azeri Abdulhamidov with a body shot and proceeded to floor him five rounds, during which time Abdulhamidov also received a two-point penalty.

The judges contrived to score the final round equal at 10-10, which, with the addition of two points to Shimizu's score, gave the Azeri - who had to be helped out the ring on unsteady legs - a 22-17 victory.

An International Boxing Association (AIBA) investigation is now underway to find out how the judges came to their original decision, with action against the referee, Ishanguly Meretnyyazov of Turkmenistan, a possibility.

AIBA said the result had been overturned with Shimizu now declared the winner, and he goes forward to the quarter-finals.

An AIBA statement released in the early hours read: "After reviewing the video of bout #105 involving bantamweights Satoshi Shimizu (Japan) and Magomed Abdulhamidov (Azerbaijan), the competition jury made the following decision:

"The boxer from Azerbaijan fell down six times during the third round. According to our rules, the referee should have counted at least three times.

"In this case, following the AIBA technical & competition rules, the decision should have been RSC (referee stop contest).

"Therefore the protest lodged by the Japanese corner is accepted and the result of this bout overturned.

"AIBA officials will consider on Thursday morning whether to sanction the referee of this bout."

Britain's former world heavyweight champion Lennox Lewis: "I'm concerned about the judging. You never who is going to win until the end of fight."


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> If that's true its a one in a million result, i cant remember an an amateur result being overturned myself.


Lomachenko had one overturned in the worlds last year too.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

戦い、清水さん！


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> 戦い、清水さん！


I don't know what this means.. but WAR Shimizu!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> I don't know what this means.. but WAR Shimizu!


In Roman characters, it would read "tatakai, Shimizu-san!" which translates to "fight, Shimizu-san!". :deal

Shimizu-san running this joint.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Wow, that was worse then Abril/Rios.


Really? I've not watched it yet.



robpalmer135 said:


> well we have had enough go against us.


Two wrongs don't make a right, Bobby.



Pabby said:


> You wouldn't see this in Ireland. If anything we'd give unjust decisions _against_ our own due to our self-deprecating nature.


:lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Really? I've not watched it yet.


It wasn't nearly as bad as that fight, FFS.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> It wasn't nearly as bad as that fight, FFS.


:good Cheers Kos'.

@BoxingAnalyst overreacting yet again. :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It wasn't as bad as Abril/Rios or Campillo/Cloud but was still pretty bad IMO. I just don't see any way that a fair judge could score that to Joshua. Savon just outboxed him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> It wasn't nearly as bad as that fight, FFS.


Chill out Kos..One guy plodding forward (Joshua) and the other completely outboxing him throughout the contest (Savon)



Bryn said:


> :good Cheers Kos'.
> 
> @BoxingAnalyst overreacting yet again. :-(


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Chill out Kos, it wasn't far off! The Jap landed about 20 scoring punches in the last round, should have had a few KD's.
> 
> :lol:


I thought you were talking about the Joshua fight. :think

I saw the Shimizu one, by the way. Even my Mrs was pissed off.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been doing my best to explain to non-boxing fans this morning that about 4 boxers that "won" last night.. didn't. 

:lol: I'm not sure anyone I've spoken to understands.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyway, fair play to Shimizu, but lets not forget he's only there because he was given a gift him self against Ghanaian Warrior Dogboe


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I thought you were talking about the Joshua fight. :think
> 
> I saw the Shimizu one, by the way. Even my Mrs was pissed off.


I was talking about the Joshua fight, I realised and quickly tried to edit my post but I wasn't quick enough for you Bryn :lol: :wales

Maybe I am 'overreacting' but IMO Savon won by a very wide margin, that's why I put it on the same pedestal as abril/Rios.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I was talking about the Joshua fight, I realised and quickly tried to edit my post but I wasn't quick enough for you Bryn :lol: :wales
> 
> Maybe I am 'overreacting' but IMO Savon won by a very wide margin, that's why I put it on the same pedestal as abril/Rios.


I've not seen the Joshua fight, so can't really comment. I'll watch it later and let you know what I think. :good


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Chill out Kos..One guy plodding forward (Joshua) and the other completely outboxing him throughout the contest (Savon)


Now you're trying to justify that post? :lol:

I mean, Rios-Abril will go down as one of the worst decisions in the history of boxing; a fight were Rios would have been lucky to win more that one round if scored correctly. In Joshua-Savon, we had one round that could've went either way, and then two close, but clear rounds for Savon.

However, not only do you think the fights are comparable, but you also think Joshua-Savon "was worse than Abril-Rios". :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Now you're trying to justify that post? :lol:
> 
> I mean, Rios-Abril will go down as one of the worst decisions in the history of boxing; a fight were Rios would have been lucky to win more that one round if scored correctly. In Joshua-Savon, we had one round that could've went either way, and then two close, but clear rounds for Savon.
> 
> However, not only do you think the fights are comparable, but you also think Joshua-Savon "was worse than Abril-Rios". :-(


My post was a bit over the top, It certainly wasn't far off, but thats my opinion.. I completely disagree with the way you scored the fight, I had Savon winning by about 12 or 13 points and taking each round clearly, which makes it similar to Abril/Rios in my book, but that's just my take on it.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua-Savon was the robbery of the year. Disgraceful home cooking.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Joshua-Savon was the robbery of the year. Disgraceful home cooking.


It wasn't even the robbery of the day.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The fights aren't comparable anyway. One was a 12 round lightweight fight, the other a 3 round amateur super-heavyweight bout. Both were pretty bad decisions/robberies.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Any close decision is called a robbery these days. Like the Macklin-Sturm 'robbery'.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Any close decision is called a robbery these days. Like the Macklin-Sturm 'robbery'.


Agree about Macklin-Sturm, but this one just wasn't close at all.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Any close decision is called a robbery these days. Like the Macklin-Sturm 'robbery'.


If the 'close' decision always goes in favour of the home guy, it's still a robbery in my view.

In the case of Macklin/Sturm, it was close but the two judges that favoured Sturm only gave Mack 4 rounds. That's just not right IMO. Same with Williams/Martinez I. It was close. But one of the judges only giving Sergio one round makes it a robbery to me.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> My post was a bit over the top, It certainly wasn't far off, but thats my opinion.. I completely disagree with the way you scored the fight, I had Savon winning by about 12 or 13 points and taking each round clearly, which makes it similar to Abril/Rios in my book, but that's just my take on it.


Honestly, If I'd scored it when I watched it live, then I'd have probably had a similar scoreline as yourself. I also thought, when watching it the first time, that Savon won every round.

When I watched it again (without sound), I thought it was closer than what I initially thought, although I still had Savon winning comfortably. The first round was very close, the second clear to Savon, and in the third there wasn't much action until the last minute when Savon caught Joshua a few times to take it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> If the 'close' decision always goes in favour of the home guy, it's still a robbery in my view.
> 
> In the case of Macklin/Sturm, it was close but the two judges that favoured Sturm only gave Mack 4 rounds. That's just not right IMO. Same with Williams/Martinez I. It was close. But one of the judges only giving Sergio one round makes it a robbery to me.


Does how wide the cards are affect the outcome?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Agree about Macklin-Sturm, but this one just wasn't close at all.


:good Can't wait to watch it.



Roe said:


> If the 'close' decision always goes in favour of the home guy, it's still a robbery in my view.
> 
> In the case of Macklin/Sturm, it was close but the two judges that favoured Sturm only gave Mack 4 rounds. That's just not right IMO. Same with Williams/Martinez I. It was close. But one of the judges only giving Sergio one round makes it a robbery to me.


Obviously the word "robbery", in the context of boxing, is subjective. I just think it's bandied around too much with any close decision, obviously we think of robberies differently.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Does how wide the cards are affect the outcome?


:huh Yes..

If one judge has Fighter A unfairly up 8 points going into the final 2 rounds, Fighter B will have no realistic chance of winning on the scorecards.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Obviously the word "robbery", in the context of boxing, is subjective. I just think it's bandied around too much with any close decision, obviously we think of robberies differently.


Yeah I get that and I know the majority of fans probably have that opinion. It's just my view of it really.

If someone mugs you on the street and takes a tenner off you it might not be comparable to someone stealing hundreds, but it's still a robbery.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

what time are our lads on today guys, and when does the womens start


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> :huh Yes..
> 
> If one judge has Fighter A unfairly up 8 points going into the final 2 rounds, Fighter B will have no realistic chance of winning on the scorecards.


They're not aware of the scores.

Whether it's 115-114, or 120-108, it's still a defeat. That just makes it a worse scorecard, but no worse of an outcome.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah I get that and I know the majority of fans probably have that opinion. It's just my view of it really.
> 
> If someone mugs you on the street and takes a tenner off you it might not be comparable to someone stealing hundreds, but it's still a robbery.


No, it's a mugging.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah I get that and I know the majority of fans probably have that opinion. It's just my view of it really.
> 
> If someone mugs you on the street and takes a tenner off you it might not be comparable to someone stealing hundreds, but it's still a robbery.


Not really mate. In your example "robbery" is being used in its correct context, in boxing its generally used to describe a wide or scandalous unfair decision. ie. the word effectively has a different meaning between the 2 contexts. "Apples and Oranges" comparsion.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> They're not aware of the scores.
> 
> Whether it's 115-114, or 120-108, it's still a defeat. That just makes it a worse scorecard, but no worse of an outcome.


If one judge scores a close fight 120-108, that's a robbery surely? If another sees it the same way but much closer, say 115-114, then it might not change the result but it's still a fairer scorecard.



GazOC said:


> Not really mate. In your example "robbery" is being used in its correct context, in boxing its generally used to describe a wide or scandalous unfair decision. ie. the word effectively has a different meaning between the 2 contexts. "Apples and Oranges" comparsion.


Like I said it's just my take on it, but yeah I understand that a lot of fans don't use the term the same as I do :good



Bryn said:


> No, it's a mugging.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> If one judge scores a close fight 120-108, that's a robbery surely?


Maybe we could call it an attempted robbery?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Strange thing is Roe you could possibly have 120-108 and 115-114 cards in a close fight between a boxer and a pressure fighter and argue that a least the first judge has been consistent in what he's scored for.

(Unlikely scenario admittedly, but possible in principle and shows the numbers totals can be misleading)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Maybe we could call it an attempted robbery?


:lol:

Fair point Gaz


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> If one judge scores a close fight 120-108, that's a robbery surely? If another sees it the same way but much closer, say 115-114, then it might not change the result but it's still a fairer scorecard.


Fairer scorecard or not, all that matters is the outcome.


----------

